# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Mond en tand >  Kaak

## Rijkie

Al geruime tijd (2 jaar?) heb ik regelmatig last van mijn linkerkaak. Het begon met een gevoel alsof er spinnetjes over mijn wang kropen. Later breidde het zich uit tot een dof gevoel over de hele linkerkant totvoorbij mijn oog.
Soms kan ik mijn mond moeizaam openen door stijfheid in het linkerkaakgewricht. Sinds een ernstige oorontsteking aan beide middenoren en een tijdelijke volledige doofheid door het binnenoor links (een half jaar geleden) is het vervelende gevoel in de kaak niet meer weggeweest.
Ik heb me (laten) behandelen met triggerpointmassage, maar dat haalt niets uit. Ook nekmassage helpt niet.
Ik word er een beetje moedeloos van. Wie helpt me verder.
Rijkje

----------


## Ronald68

Rijkie, Al eens bij de kaakchirurg geweest. Ik heb last gehad met openen mond. De kaar was regelmatig uit de kom geschoten en omdat te voorkomen bleven de spieren aangespannen. Dit is na 3 bezoekjes en een bitje wat s'nachts in moest geheel verholpen.

----------


## Rijkie

Dank je wel Ronald.

----------

